# Android/Apple Apps



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

*Android/Apple Home Theater Related Apps*

I thought i would create a thread where everyone can post their experiences with Home Theater Apps from universal remotes to dedicated remotes, to signal analysis to anything remotely Home Theater related. Perhaps the mods can make this is a sticky thread. 

Currently, I'm investigating t this ... MyURemote... Does anyone have any experience with this app?

http://www.myuremote.com/website/


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Good idea!
I've used these in iOS. 
Onkyo remote app (txnr 808)
Onkyo HF player
"Remote" app by Apple 
Dish network app
Audio function generator pro(tones etc)
AirPlay to airport express (not for internet)
And of course...HTS!
I'm out of room (weird iOS limitation) and may elaborate later(or upon request) but all work flawlessly for their given application. (Yuk yuk)
Ps. The HF player is really fun with customizable EQ's and music industry artist created presets.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm starting to research the Andriod App world a little more and have stumbled across this web page;

http://joyofandroid.com/best-universal-remote-apps-for-android/

The first one listed on the page above looks very intriguing ...
http://www.colortiger.com/

Anyone play with this app?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Not sure if this falls into this catagory but the Google Chromecast is a great device and works on both android and apple devices as well as laptops.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

I purchased the app from Color Tiger and am starting to play with it. It took me awhile to figure it out because I'm used to the Logitech ways of doing things. The first thing you do is to get the app to find all your device models by entering make and model. The app then comes up with a list of potential candidates with a percentage rating based on compatability. Even if the model number is different from what you entered, select the model with the highest percentage. That part is not different from Logitech. The next part is very different from Logitech. Once you have all the remotes, you build a custom remote drawing from the functions of the the previously gathered remotes. One would only include the functions to support the macros you intend to use. I'm at that stage now building a custom or like the app refers to as a smart remote. 

Here is my first go at what the app calls a smart remote. The first pic the remote. The right panel controls the AVR and the CD Jukebox. The left panel controls the cable box, TV, and DVD player. The numeric pad and the channel button on the left panel controls the cable box. The buttons below the cursor pad control the DVD player.

The green and yellow buttons are event macros based on what I want them to do.

The second pic is a list of all the remotes that more or less match my equipment. Any remote with the word family room prepended before the equipment was used to build the family room remote. The last pic shows the top menu of the app.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

These are the Apps I use on my Android Galaxy...

1. "WISY" for my Insteon, but I have switched over to "Conductor for Insteon" , and I like it much better as it sorts the lights per room. 

2. Denon AVR app, but I am not that pleased with it as it doesn't show all my sources. 

3. XBMC remote works nicely for my XBMC install too.

4. HUE PRO app for our HUE lights and it is nice too.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Installed this waiting for my HDMI cable to show up..


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

I use this and it is rock solid. I like it a lot. never crashes and is fast. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bubblesoft.android.bubbleupnp

they may have an apple version but I do not know... i do not have apple devices.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I switched over to a PRO CONTROLz processor because I want to use my iPhone5s to control my system....
So far its been very easy to setup, program and use... I especially like that the processor / iphone app both update over the network... so no more plugging in remotes and waiting for lengthy download times...

Soon they will release a Z wave controller so I can add a thermostat and lights .... :yikes:


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Here's a thread that shows you how to stream movies from ripped in ISO from WD to an Android device...

http://androidforums.com/threads/streaming-isos-from-western-digital-to-tab4.894508/


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm done programming the app for all my remotes. Here are two which I have updated


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

The "Color Tiger" App is a keeper. It has the metal to control everything I own. I wish I knew then what I know now about this app as it would save me a lot of time in the end. I will get to that shortly. I also want to extend my thanks to the great support I have received from Color Tiger. Kudos to you.

Now that I've been through this app thoroughly... I would recommend the following steps;

Once you pick a remote based on highest percentage compatibility, go through all of their functions to see if the functions are responsive. If not responsive or semi responsive (repeated pressing of the command to get a response), edit that remote and choose "other compatible commands" and search through the list for the same command that is troublesome. Many times, you will see many devices listed with that command. Cycle through them all to see which command (function) is most consistently responsive and save that to the remote being edited.
Repeat step 1 for each device that you own.
Build your smart remote with the functions of all the underlying remotes in steps 1 and 2 that are most pertinent to control your devices.
Build macros and add them into your smart remote.


Things I would like to see as an improvement for this app are

Group individual commands/controls together so that they can be moved as a group; ie digits 0-9 as a group: pause,play rewind, fast forward, and stop as a group.
I would like to see "chapter skip" and "chapter back" symbols added to the symbol library
Allow changing the color of custom shapes and the color of symbols in the library.
Offer a larger color palette.
Allow for the addition of backdrop colors when making a smart remote to differentiate the owner of the functionality of the various remotes comprised to make a smart remote. What I did to get around this as make the keys brown that control the AVR, blue for the Western Digital, Orange for the cable box, purple for the BluRay,and blue for the Vizio display as shown in the previous post. I have reserved the green and yellow keys for macros.
A manual would he helpful as well.


To summarize this product; I definately recommend this product for anyone wishing to control their non networked devices through IR. This product simply works and works well. The support has been stellar and courteous.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

3dbinCanada said:


> Installed this waiting for my HDMI cable to show up..


I used this app yesterday on my tablet which is not in the list of supported devices. I also used miracast as I don't have an HDMI adaptor for this device as of yet.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.thx.tuneup.free&hl=en

Through miracast, I was able to set the contrast and brightness levels but the app kept crashing during the color and tint setup whenever I attempted to launch the required camera function. I don't know if miracast or that the device not being officially supported is the problem. The one issue I'm running into with Miracast is the downmixing of 5.1 channels into stereo, not useful for speaker identification 

Despite my limited success, I did find that my brightness and contrast levels were definately off and I got an overall improvement in picture quality.

I have sent an email to THX asking when they plan on supporting the Samsung Galaxy Tab 4.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Does anyone here use Irule ??


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

*Color Tiger App Screen shots*

I volunteered to be a beta tester for the Color Tiger "Anymote" remote control application. I redid all of my remotes using some of the bug fixes and incorporating new features. Here's what they look like.

The basement remote is a universal remote I created with macros (green keys) to turn on equipment and set them to the correct inputs, load the correct memory settings, etc (yellow keys) to turn equipment off again where power toggles weren't available. Its built on the individual remotes for each piece of equipment. Each individual remote is assigned a color and these colors are promoted to the universal remote. If you look at the bottom, there are buttons to call up the individual remotes with all the functionality for each piece of equipment that isn't required at the universal remote level. I can also toggle back to the universal remote from each of the individual remotes used to build the universal.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Does Color Tiger control devices via network/IP or does it only work with the IR hub? Is all of the programming done on the mobile device or on a PC based app?


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Peter Loeser said:


> Does Color Tiger control devices via network/IP or does it only work with the IR hub? Is all of the programming done on the mobile device or on a PC based app?


I believe it does networking control as well as there are tasks for adding raw tcp/udp commands and http get/post commands.

All work was done on the mobile device and I use the IR blaster on my tablet to control the devices.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

using this app... how much is a delay do you have when you change channels? no delay ? 2 or 3 seconds delay ? how easy is the setup?


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

fschris said:


> using this app... how much is a delay do you have when you change channels? no delay ? 2 or 3 seconds delay ? how easy is the setup?


The equipment you control dictates how much delay is required. Compared to Logitech, my Samsung tablet and this app is far quicker so I have to increase my delays longer than I have to for the Logitech. 

There is a definate learning curve to using this app. Its not difficult to master but learning is required. Once you get through one remote, the rest becomes repetitive. I still owe Color Tiger, my methodology of how I went about doing this. Its not the last word in doing things but the results always work.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Here is the setup for the smart or universal remote for the family room and all of it's underlying remotes.


----------

